# Light Hangers



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm in the process of building light hangers for my new tank and was trying to figure out what else I needed. I had originally planned to use the Tek tank brackets but decided against it because my lilly pipes didn't fit with the tank brackets on the top of the tank. I have the pipe bender and the 1/2" electrical conduit and I'm trying to figure out how to attach the cable system for the Tek fixture to the top of the electrical conduit.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 31, 2004)

PM'ing you some info. I don't want to cross post forums. 

**Edit** PM box is full. =/


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

That's great, any help is appreciated.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Don't hang anything off of EMT. It's not designed to be a "structural" part of an electrical system. Rigid is the way you want to go if you're contemplating hanging a fixture off of the conduit.

Tommy


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll give that a thought in my planning. Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I used the 1/2" EMT on my light stand and it holds just fine.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi AaronT, how did you connect the cable of the tek light fixtures to the end of the 1/2" conduit.


AaronT said:


> I used the 1/2" EMT on my light stand and it holds just fine.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

No disrespect intended, Aaron, but I'm just going by NEC standards. I'm sure it holds your fixture up just fine. I also wasn't sure how heavy of a fixture PasD intends to use, so I just figured it's better to err on the large side of judgement.

Tommy


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

LS6 Tommy said:


> No disrespect intended, Aaron, but I'm just going by NEC standards. I'm sure it holds your fixture up just fine. I also wasn't sure how heavy of a fixture PasD intends to use, so I just figured it's better to err on the large side of judgement.
> 
> Tommy


Oh, none meant by me either Tommy. I was just showing that it can be done.  I wouldn't put a super heavy fixture on it either.

PasD - I drilled holes through the end of the pipe and but eye bolts through them and tightened a nut onto the opposite end. I used s hooks and black chain from the hardware store to hang it.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

AaronT, SnyperP, and LS6 Tommy thanks for all your suggestions. I'm still in the planning stage so I haven't built it yet. I may try 3/4" conduit to see if its sturdier.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have TEKs hung in almost the exact same way.

On the end above the aquarium is a 1/2" conduit coupler. One half of the coupler is screwed onto the conduit. The other has an eyelet screwed into it. It was easier to keep everything straight for me. If I had to drill it out, I'd have screwed it up. "S" hooks and chains hold the fixture.

I wasn't worried about the conduit holding up the fixtures at all. First, the fixture is pretty light (no pun intended). Secondly, the straight piece of the conduit over the aquarium just after the bend is so short in most instances (9" in my case) that there is absolutely no flex in the conduit. I have the portion of the conduit below the bend bow-legged on in a couple of spots also reducing any chance of flex.


Mike


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Momotaro, how high did you hang the fixture from the tank?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The light is about 3-4" above the aquarium.

Mike


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I have the same experience as Momotaro. Bill made both of mine. One is holding up a 4 foot 6x54w tek light, the other is holding a 4x24inch new wave light.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

Where do you get the light hanger? Can you find it at Home Depot/Lowes?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

EMT conduit can be found at OSH, HD, Lowes, etc...


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

How did he bend it? I need something strong enough to support a hanging wooden canopy.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

EMT conduit bender. Also at HD, Lowes, OSH...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey,

I'm also trying to build a light hanger.

Can anyone PM me with some info please? I've been thinking about building one for a while--but don't really know how to do it properly.

Any help greatly appreciated? Also, how is it supported? Is it mounted to the aquarium brace, or is there a base support on the ground?

Thanks,
Dexter


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Depending how big a tank you're lighting, a wooden canopy may be pushing the limits of 1/2" conduit in the configuration being shown in this thread. You may need to run it over the top of the tank from side-to-side in an upside down "U" if you plan on supporting over 25 or 30 lbs.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

Couldn't you just build hangers out of wood, maybe out of 4x4's. You could have the base cemented in cinder blocks.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I went to the hardware store to check out what I would need for hanging and had a question on what type of EMT everyone was using. I saw normal EMT and rigid EMT. Which do you guys recommend?

Also, I'm assuming 1/2" is enough? The plan is to use a 4' 4 bulb tek light.

Charlie


----------

